# Underweight Bottlefed Kid



## SavvyAcres (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a kid I am bottle feeding, I use cows milk because I had bad luck last year with formula, The baby was born around March 5th, I got it March 6th, I have 3 other kids around the same age. I upped the amount of food they get because they all appeared to be too thin and now this single kid seems very much underweight even though it is getting the same amount as the other kids because I hand feed them 4x a day. Any suggestions? I do have formula but the kids are doing so well other then weight, they are active, alert, great eaters, and healthy poops, they are Alpine/Sannan/Lamacha crosses. I wanted to nip this in the bud before it is too late. I am feeding 12 ounces of pasteurized whole cow milk. Yes I know many of you will say it is too much but they were wilting away on less and the white kid (known as Luci aka Piglet) still is wilting away. They have constant access to hay water and grain. They have not been disbudded yet (that is a work in progress) and they have had no shots, or dewormer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I for one would not say you are feeding too much. I feed mine quite a bit, but they need that for growth.
Try upping his amount, some need a lot more than others to get the same growth rate. Minimally, they should all be gaining 10lbs a month.

I'd start them all on coccidia prevention and wormer when they are 20-21 days old.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you just feeding the whole cows milk, or are you adding whole buttermilk and evaporated milk to the whole cows milk, as well? If not, you need to do that. Whole cows milk does not contain enough fat, and the whole buttermilk will add fat. Whatever your feeding should contain as close to 25% protein and 28% fat(sorry - got my species mixed up. 24% fat is calves) as you can get it. 

After you bottle them, stand them up and stand over them facing the same direction. Place 2 fingers of each hand on their tummies just in front of the hip bones. Are their tummies full and firm, hard, or squishy? If not full and firm, up their milk by 1 ounce per feeding. Keep doing that once or twice a week to make sure they are getting enough to eat. 

Do they have access to good, fine, alfalfa hay? You should also be starting them on grain, as well.


----------



## SavvyAcres (Mar 19, 2013)

I do 12 ounces, should I try 16? none of them are as fat as I would like.They have constant access to grain hay and fresh water. they only pick at the grain and hay


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What they probably need is more fat in their milk. 
If you have access to real buttermilk (not low fat or reduced) I would add that to their bottles.
If you don't, add a cup of half n half to a gallon of whole, along with a can of evap.
I found early this year my bottle kids were not gaining enough on just whole cow milk until I added evap & half n half.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it whole cows milk with the cream on it? Or like the regular cows milk from the store?


----------



## SavvyAcres (Mar 19, 2013)

regular cows milk from the store I used it last year but not until my kids were a bit older. Do all groceries sell buttermilk?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

SavvyAcres said:


> I do 12 ounces, should I try 16? none of them are as fat as I would like.They have constant access to grain hay and fresh water. they only pick at the grain and hay


Can't really tell you for sure what they need, I can't see them while they eat.

Just as an example, I have an 11lb boer kid going through 20-24oz per feeding and he's growing very well on that. But I feed raw goats milk from my does.
I just stuck them on a lambar today, so what they will be eating a week from now is up in the air.


----------



## SavvyAcres (Mar 19, 2013)

There tummys are firm so I think its the fat content not being enough


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

SavvyAcres said:


> I do 12 ounces, should I try 16? none of them are as fat as I would like.They have constant access to grain hay and fresh water. they only pick at the grain and hay


You don't want to suddenly up their milk by 4 ounces at once - you will probably end up with scours. Increase it slowly over the course of a few days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Most grocery stores should have buttermilk.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

SavvyAcres said:


> regular cows milk from the store I used it last year but not until my kids were a bit older. Do all groceries sell buttermilk?


I believe so. I know I can buy it here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes pretty much all does sell buttermilk. Are you feeding WHOLE VIT D. Milk. 
Not sure about this but I have heard people put a little baby cereal in the bottle. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

